# Please help send Tuck to Dockdog World Championships in dubuque Iowa!



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I dont post many of these posts asking for help...

But something came up such short notice that we need help.

Tucker wasnt expected to go to worlds on Nov 15-18.... but we got invited tonight!

I asked about this to weeks ago and the lady told me, nope tuck just didnt cut it!! But he did!!!

It's such short notice that i dont have money saved up, if it had been with warning... i wouldve be able to cover it all!!

Please help, every dollar helps!!

ChipIn: Send Tucker to Dockdogs Worlds!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You've got our support Jenn! Donated as soon as I heard about it :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After what you and Tuck have been through the last year I would say you deserve it more than anyone! Proud of you guys, you know, just getting an invite is a great achievement in itself. Mollie and Windy kicked in a bit as well. Best of luck.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you molly and jon  

Tuck truly appreciates it!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It wasn't much but I am glad to help, good luck and if nothing else have a great time.... Go get em Tuck!!!!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> It wasn't much but I am glad to help, good luck and if nothing else have a great time.... Go get em Tuck!!!!


Thank you!! received it! Any little bit counts


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Not much but I sure hope you're able to get enough to go. You and Tuck rock!!!


----------

